# 1971 Garelli Baby Mosquito



## usarnie1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Anyone out there beside me that is interested in Garelli Mosquito Motorized Bikes?  Attached to this post is a photo of my running 1971 35cc Garelli Baby Mosquito Motor, mounted on a 1955 Raleigh Industries 3 speed bicycle.  Currently, I am putting together a 1973 35cc Garelli Baby Mosquito Motorized Bicycle, mounted on a 1969 Raleigh Sports 3 speed bicycle. I am also interested in acquiring additional Mosquito motors, hand controls and gas tanks.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 26, 2016)

I have a Mosquito and my friend Erik has a baby mosquito.


----------



## Whizzerick (Mar 26, 2016)

More pics!!!


----------



## Whizzerick (Mar 26, 2016)

Pic from a coffee table book I have...


----------



## usarnie1 (Mar 27, 2016)

To complete my collection of these Baby Mosquito engines, I am looking to purchase a 1973/1974 Baby Mosquito engine that has the aluminum magneto/points cover on it.


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Attached to this post is a photo of my 1973 Baby Mosquito motor kit, mounted on a 1969 Raleigh Sports Bicycle


----------



## usarnie1 (Apr 30, 2016)

The photo below shows two of my Garelli Baby Mosquito's together.  Notice, I changed the headlights on both motorized bikes to 1910 Mckeelites.


----------



## BDL (May 15, 2016)

usarnie1 said:


> Anyone out there beside me that is interested in Garelli Mosquito Motorized Bikes?  Attached to this post is a photo of my running 1971 35cc Garelli Baby Mosquito Motor, mounted on a 1955 Raleigh Industries 3 speed bicycle.  Currently, I am putting together a 1973 35cc Garelli Baby Mosquito Motorized Bicycle, mounted on a 1969 Raleigh Sports 3 speed bicycle. I am also interested in acquiring additional Mosquito motors, hand controls and gas tanks.View attachment 297757


----------



## BDL (May 15, 2016)

from what I have read the Baby Masquito was last produced in the 60s.


----------



## usarnie1 (May 15, 2016)

Hi Boby,

I would appreciate some photos of your engine, showing the side with the magneto cover on it, the top of the cylinder head, the side with the wires coming out of the engine and a photo of the gas tank and hand controls.  If your engine is mounted on a bicycle, send me a photo of the bike.  Additionally, e-mail me your phone number so we can communicate faster to facilitate my purchase.  My e-mail address is usarnie1@sbcglobal.net


----------



## harpon (May 17, 2016)

That's really interesting- and too bad the mosquitos are so rare. I've done several China Girl builds since 2009- and soon began to favor the 50cc motors over the 66cc, for my mild urban riding here in Jacksonville- which is almost never more than 3 or 4 miles out anyway.  As an old road racer, it seems to me that the bikes have surpassed the technology long ago, but the motor guys are always going for more displacement and power and speed and usually don't know a lot about cycling otherwise (the insults they direct at the "spandex crowd"!)
    Anyway, with a light frame, and good touring narrow rims, the 50 cc- originally built for the heavy cruiser scene- and the 66 following after that- is more than enough to get good speeds fore urban transport- while electrics are being priced through the roof and batteries are still unreliable and expensive.I've been putting forth the notion of a smaller China Girl- and 35 or 33 was about the size I'd like to see:  http://motorbicycling.com/showthread.php?t=61064
I am "Nashville Cat"

So is this mosquito 2 or 4 cycle?  And what about the noise? Are you familiar with China Girls enough to compare? (That's one reason I like the 50cc- quieter and less vibration- and I still get over 25 mph on it) Is it about the same level as a moped?

thanks
Below- with the old Rupp mini bike circa 1969


----------



## harpon (May 17, 2016)

Well here's one I found on youtube, and there are other vids too!
Click on the title to go to the youtube page


----------



## harpon (May 17, 2016)

The action starts about 7:50


----------



## usarnie1 (May 17, 2016)

harpon said:


> That's really interesting- and too bad the mosquitos are so rare. I've done several China Girl builds since 2009- and soon began to favor the 50cc motors over the 66cc, for my mild urban riding here in Jacksonville- which is almost never more than 3 or 4 miles out anyway.  As an old road racer, it seems to me that the bikes have surpassed the technology long ago, but the motor guys are always going for more displacement and power and speed and usually don't know a lot about cycling otherwise (the insults they direct at the "spandex crowd"!)
> Anyway, with a light frame, and good touring narrow rims, the 50 cc- originally built for the heavy cruiser scene- and the 66 following after that- is more than enough to get good speeds fore urban transport- while electrics are being priced through the roof and batteries are still unreliable and expensive.I've been putting forth the notion of a smaller China Girl- and 35 or 33 was about the size I'd like to see:  http://motorbicycling.com/showthread.php?t=61064
> I am "Nashville Cat"
> 
> ...


----------



## usarnie1 (May 17, 2016)

All of the Mosquito engines are 2 cycle friction drive and will do a top speed of 21MPH, averaging around 150MPG and have a low noise level.
The 38A was made from around 1947 to 1949 and is 38cc
The 38B was made from around 1950 to 1952 and is 49cc
The Baby Mosquito, with automatic clutch, was made from 1966 to 1974 with three different modifications (early had kick-stand bosses, mid had widder cylinder fins & a lighting coil, late had a smaller magneto cover and even more surface area added to the fins with the space gained by using a smaller magneto cover.
The Baby Mosquito with manual clutch was made in the 1980's and uses a CDI ignition. Garelli discontinued production in the mid to late 1980's. All of the Baby Mosquito's are 35cc.

Both of my bikes, pictured in earlier posts, are Baby Mosquitos. The black bike is a 1971 and the green bike is a 1973.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Jun 15, 2021)

I just purchased garelli mosquito engine and another parts engine. Would love to follow this thread


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2021)

SilverBullet08 said:


> I just purchased garelli mosquito engine and another parts engine. Would love to follow this thread



Looks like it stopped five years ago!


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Jun 16, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like it stopped five years ago!



I just checked and you are correct it was. Well let’s continue  then


----------

